# Which is your favorite fruit?



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

blueberries, apples, oranges, bananas. I don't like peaches or grapefruit.


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

Mango as number one!

Others include:
-Bananas
-Plantains
-Cherry
-Grapes
-Oranges
-Plums
-Strawberries
-Pineapples


----------



## Chatise19 (Dec 31, 2011)

honey dew :]


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

I like it when they taste fresh, I'm up for eating any kind of fruit.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I guess pineapple.


----------



## always starting over (Mar 15, 2013)

Raspberries

2nd - Pineapples, Mangoes


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

mangoes, pineapples


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

Mangoes all the way.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Strawberries.

/end poll


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

You forgot papaya. For smoothies (batidos) I like strawberry or papaya. They had really good ones in South America.


----------



## purplebutterfly (Apr 24, 2013)

I can't just pick one :|

I have broken my choices down

Smell - for perfumes, bathing, cleaning products, etc
Coconut
Orange
Strawberry

Taste - How it tastes as a raw item
Other (Blueberry)
Banana
Guava
Other (Lychee)
Coconut
Raspberry

Cooking - Usefulness and taste as part of a meal/dessert
Other (Lime)
Other (Lemon) < almost every meal tastes better with a hint of lemon or lime
Apple < crumble/pie
Other (Lychee) < curry
Coconut < curry
Other (Blueberry) < muffin

All Rounder (Winning in all three)
Coconut

After my brainstorm I have discovered I like Coconut the most so I have given my vote to this versatile beauty.


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

^ hell yeah, lychees are good too.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Twelve Keyz said:


> mangoes, pineapples


These two. Also taste amazing dried.


----------



## Chappy02 (Sep 27, 2012)

I love eating fruit expect for fresh blueberries, persimmons, and grapefruit.


----------



## Nada (Dec 19, 2004)

I like mangos when they're ripen and sweet.

I also like lychees and longans.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Twelve Keyz said:


> mangoes, pineapples





gunner21 said:


> Mangoes all the way.





Cam1 said:


> These two. Also taste amazing dried.


Yep.

I can't choose! Too many choices! Too many fruits listed!


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Uhh, I'll go with watermelon, bananas, and strawberries (probably in that order).

The fruit I have most often ---> Apples



millenniumman75 said:


> I can't choose! Too many choices! Too many fruits listed!


Evasive answer. Do you have something to hide about this??


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

millenniumman75 said:


> Yep.
> 
> I can't choose! Too many choices! Too many fruits listed!


Be careful, if you go mango you'll never go back. (pick mango)


----------



## AlchemyFire (Mar 4, 2013)

Pomegranates are awesome.



Sin said:


> avocados


These too.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Just Lurking said:


> Uhh, I'll go with watermelon, bananas, and strawberries (probably in that order).
> 
> The fruit I have most often ---> Apples
> 
> Evasive answer. Do you have something to hide about this??


I am polyfruit, okay?! :lol
Doesn't that poll only accept ONE answer? That implies MONOfruital relationships :lol :haha



Cam1 said:


> Be careful, if you go mango you'll never go back. (pick mango)


I know! That's the problem! I want to taste all the fruits, except grapefruit and cantaloupe - I am allergic to them.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Peaches, plums, grapefruit, and mangos


----------



## CinnamonDelight (Jul 1, 2013)

Mangoes and pineapples


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

Mangoes. Also even better dried. i like those Mexican chili mango pops as well.


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

Oranges, pineapples and strawberries.


----------



## CinnamonDelight (Jul 1, 2013)




----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

Plums by default. I would've voted for cherries otherwise.


----------



## T Studdly (Jul 20, 2013)

Strawberries (#1)

Kiwi
Peaches
Apples
Blueberries
Pineapples
Mangos

FRUIT IS FRIGGIN DELICIOUS


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Mangoes, pineapples, anything tropical. 

Apricots are nice too.


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

Plums and strawberries.


----------



## Beingofglass (May 5, 2013)

Bananas, Watermelon, Peaches.. Not too fond of apples anymore, they are all so damn bland in taste.


----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)

Hardest decision ever, I basically like all of them, but I love cantaloupe so I went with melon.


----------



## eveningbat (Jan 21, 2013)

Cherries (sour ones), plums, ginger-peach, plum-peach, white grapefruit, orange.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Fresh pineapple makes me feel like I got pep shot. I don't eat it all that often though


----------



## SeraphSoul (Aug 4, 2013)

Longans!! ^^


----------



## alenclaud (Mar 31, 2013)

Apples, pineapple ,mangoes, berries and grapes, and pretty much anything but grape fruits.


----------



## DubnRun (Oct 29, 2011)

theyr all awesome... mangoes are up there though


----------



## RadioactivePotato (Jan 6, 2013)

I'd have to say strawberries, but I love mangoes and kiwis as well.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

My favorite is grapes. Then, it would be pineapple, peaches, and apples.


----------



## chaosherz (May 15, 2011)

Mangoes FTW! Seriously, best fruit ever!  I wish I lived somewhere tropical so I could eat them all year round.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Why mangoes? You can barely get any meat off those things.


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

Banana

And mangoes are good too, but it takes too much work to cut them up and suck the stuff off the seed and skin, so I had to take some points off.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

I don't like fruit, but I just voted for apples anyway.


----------



## asphodel (Apr 30, 2013)

Poor lonely nectarines. I like them.


----------



## mightypillow (May 18, 2012)

I love green grapes.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

the sh1t is bananas - B A N A N A S

:banana 

(I voted apple)


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

I am somewhat disappointed you forgot the calamondin.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Daniel C said:


> I am somewhat disappointed you forgot the calamondin.


1 word: aubergine 

fruit & veg = same thing


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

Plums when they are ripe. But it's hard to get a really good one. Pluots are really good too. That's a plum -apricot hybrid.


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

komorikun said:


> Why mangoes? You can barely get any meat off those things.


 I never eat them - except in sushi. They are great in sushi.


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Brasilia said:


> 1 word: aubergine
> 
> fruit & veg = same thing












And you know what happens when Daniel C is not amused. (Actually you probably don't. But still, I can guarantee you it is not something you would want to happen to you.)


----------



## nml (Jan 21, 2012)

asphodel said:


> Poor lonely nectarines. I like them.


Ikr. Nectarines are lovely, and they don't have the creepy hairy skin peaches do.


----------



## Sinatra (Mar 13, 2013)

Bananas!


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

bananas but not by itself. I'll eat it with chocolate.


----------



## Evo1114 (Dec 9, 2012)

Mangoes for sure. Getting fresh mangoes up here is pretty rare, so I like buying frozen cut mangoes and sucking on them. Yummy.


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

apples and grapes


----------



## Roscoe (Apr 21, 2009)

Mangoes, raspberries and jujubes


----------



## sylbea (Aug 15, 2013)

Grapes make good snacks. Mangoes too and strawberries.

Bananas are good for digestion.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)




----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

banana and avocado for health.


----------



## Kascheritt (Mar 7, 2012)

Pomegranates.


----------



## App (Jun 28, 2013)

All of 'em - including tomatoes, which I also think of as a fruit!


----------



## Zack (Apr 20, 2013)

I like apples and pears.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Oranges, raspberries, pineapple chunks, anything sweet really.


----------



## Natey (Sep 16, 2011)

Other... Cantaloupe and Kiwi are daa best.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Banana.


----------



## GenoWhirl (Apr 16, 2011)

Pineapple without question, though Bananas are a distant second.


----------



## Miss P (Aug 18, 2013)

Raspberries.I swear I could eat them every day for the rest of my life.


----------



## CristianNC (Jun 24, 2012)

Bananas4life.


----------



## alieneyed (Jul 3, 2013)

WTF. Where is avocado?

Edit: AND WHERE ARE PEACHES AND KIWIS AND RASPBERRIES AND BLACKBERRIES? AND AND AND.


----------



## coffeeandflowers (Mar 2, 2013)

I picked pineapple, but bananas, apples, cantaloupe and watermelon are also favorites. I just love fruit.


----------



## losinghope (Mar 29, 2011)

Pears, Apples, Grapes, Pineapple and strawberries


----------



## Riddles (Aug 29, 2013)

Fresh Black berries to make crisp (it is my crack)


----------



## MiMiK (Aug 25, 2011)

kiwi!


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Apples and Strawberries.


----------



## JustKittenRightMeow (Jul 25, 2011)

I voted plums but I my second favorite is watermelon.


----------



## ShyFly (Sep 1, 2013)

Mangoes r the bomb ughh I want 1 now


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Strawberries if sweet


----------



## scum (Jun 30, 2011)

persimmon


----------



## Soundboy (Feb 16, 2013)

Grapes or berries


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

I'd probably have a favorite fruit if I wasn't poor. Instead, I settle for mix fruit in a can


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)

It'd have to be between Mango's, Banana's, and peaches. I can't choose though.


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

it was a tie for me between guayaba and pomegranate though since pomegranates are such a hassle to eat straight from my tree i say guayabas win. i've had three guayaba trees in my yard for most of my life so when the trees fruit i would always eat so many.


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

Apples and strawberries.


----------



## Lain (Oct 5, 2011)

Feijoa


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Rasins


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Love a ripe pear.


----------



## Marlon (Jun 27, 2011)

mangos #1!!

faith in humanity: restored


----------



## Archeron (Aug 11, 2013)

Oranges,grapes and apricots.


----------



## Wildfire91 (Aug 27, 2013)

I love fruit, it's hard to pick a favourite. Banana, Grapes, Apple, Blueberry, Blackberry, Melon, Pomegranate and Kiwi are some of my favourites. Grapefruit is the only one I dislike to my knowledge.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Avacado. Avacados are fruits, right?


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

berries are probably some of the few fruits I'd eat on their own, but I love fruit in and with all kinds of foods.

Rhubarb crumble is totally the best thing ever, but that's a vegetable not a fruit 

I like to add fruits with meat like apple + sausages, or pork with fruit salad, because that's just great :3


----------

